# Andy HB's Conscience Thread



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

Right! I need an extra little boost for the next few weeks. I've let things slip just a bit too much recently and need to get back on track.

On Sunday I weighed in at 204.2lbs and I want to get back down to 198lbs and then break the 196lb (14st) barrier. I'm not going to set any time limits on this, I'm just going to record my weight on a daily basis here for everyone to see.

Also, as an added bonus, when I get to 196lbs I'll be able to add 2lbs to our group loss total.

So, as of this morning it was .....

*203.6lbs*


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

hmm and that excuse for a burger was not good andy or all those pints you had Saturday  

Have you been on the rowing machine lately? i remember you used to go on that quite abit.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> hmm and that excuse for a burger was not good andy or all those pints you had Saturday
> 
> Have you been on the rowing machine lately? i remember you used to go on that quite abit.



Mmmm! Burger!!. But be fair! I did order the haddock fish cakes first! 

As for the beers, they were catered for by my cycling to and from West Drayton and the walk (Ok stroll) between Ealing Broadway and South Ealing. I needed the lubrication!

I will be trying out a 10km today. I've been a bit wary of the rowing machine since my cramping up problems (which are still a bit of a mystery - but I'm inclining towards me not warming up/down properly).


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Mmmm! Burger!!. But be fair! I did order the haddock fish cakes first!
> 
> As for the beers, they were catered for by my cycling to and from West Drayton and the walk (Ok stroll) between Ealing Broadway and South Ealing. I needed the lubrication!
> 
> I will be trying out a 10km today. I've been a bit wary of the rowing machine since my cramping up problems (which are still a bit of a mystery - but I'm inclining towards me not warming up/down properly).



Hmm yes we must blame shiv for that as she ordered first and got them hehe.

Do you not fancy membership to a gym?


----------



## tracey w (Nov 15, 2010)

I went for 3 4 weeks because I know how hard you try when you put your mind to it, good luck!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Do you not fancy membership to a gym?



Not really. I like the ease of just deciding to do a bit of exercise and being able to do it there and then in the house. Also, I can break off at any time and not feel that I 'have' to continue because I'm paying for the session.

I suppose the drawback is that I don't have access to someone who knows about how to train properly (in theory). But, I've a nephew at University doing a degree in Sports Development and Coaching and so hope to get free access to his expertise in the not too distant future!


----------



## Steff (Nov 15, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Not really. I like the ease of just deciding to do a bit of exercise and being able to do it there and then in the house. Also, I can break off at any time and not feel that I 'have' to continue because I'm paying for the session.
> 
> I suppose the drawback is that I don't have access to someone who knows about how to train properly (in theory). But, I've a nephew at University doing a degree in Sports Development and Coaching and so hope to get free access to his expertise in the not too distant future!



Yeah i do get what your saying i joined rosemary connelly when i was 20 and stuck with it for 6 months but becuase the weight was not coming off as quick as i wanted it to i gave up on it ...I do think sometimes we just lack motivation we are not robots and sometimes the thought of exercising just is soo tedious, im sure some one like yourself who has done so so well since diagnosis will get into the swing of things again x


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Yeah i do get what your saying i joined rosemary connelly when i was 20 and stuck with it for 6 months but becuase the weight was not coming off as quick as i wanted it to i gave up on it ...I do think sometimes we just lack motivation we are not robots and sometimes the thought of exercising just is soo tedious, im sure some one like yourself who has done so so well since diagnosis will get into the swing of things again x



I think that I will get it sorted, but realised that I was pressing the 'self destruct' button a bit too much recently and needed to try something a little different. Hence this thread.

Also, I think that I've been extraordinarily lucky in that the hurdles I've had to get over have turned out to be right 'grotty' little ones! It makes getting to the finish so much easier. 

I am acutely aware that there are others here who are not so fortunate.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Nov 15, 2010)

Good luck Andy. I am in a similar position I have done really well up in till about 3 weeks ago and now I just seem to be playing with the same few pounds......on and then off and on and then off.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 15, 2010)

Well today has been a good day (irrespective of any weight loss or not). I've kept to a good diet (probably around the 1700 calorie mark), I've had my 1hr walk and have just pootled through a 10km row (a bit slow, but not too bad).

The dreaded leg cramps didn't kick in, but my calf muscles were 'restless'. The stretching post exercise seems to have settled them a bit though.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Andy on getting back on it! You will do it - you always do when you set your mind to it.

I have decided today, no more naughty weekends until christmas!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Well done Andy on getting back on it! You will do it - you always do when you set your mind to it.
> 
> I have decided today, no more naughty weekends until christmas!!



Thanks Lucy. Yes, it's the naughty weekends which cause all the problems. Er! 

Anyway, swiftly moving on ....

A 'suspicious' weigh in today. It came out at

*202.2lbs*


----------



## tracey w (Nov 16, 2010)

Well done Andy, keep up the good work


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why suspicious Andy - thats good.
If you have been naughty for a while you will probably find  you get a good loss when sticking to it this week.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 16, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Why suspicious Andy - thats good.
> If you have been naughty for a while you will probably find  you get a good loss when sticking to it this week.



Well, according to my scales, that's 2lbs in 2 days. I don't believe that is fat loss. It is more likely some form of fluid adjustment (I think!).

I treat such losses cautiously because it doesn't take much for it to be put back on again.

It'll be interesting to see what my weight is tomorrow. I'm hoping to do a bit more rowing today, but I was having some problems last night with minor calf muscle cramps again (they could be cleared simply by stretching the leg out in bed).


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel that this is a bit more reasonable today ....

*202.6lbs*

I know diet-wise I had a good day again and I had my 1hr walk at lunch. The row in the evening was a bit of a disaster (I could only manage 2km).


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I feel that this is a bit more reasonable today ....
> 
> *202.6lbs*
> 
> I know diet-wise I had a good day again and I had my 1hr walk at lunch. The row in the evening was a bit of a disaster (I could only manage 2km).



well done Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Steffie,

I've finally booked a slot with the GP tomorrow to see if he can offer any advice about my muscle cramps. 

It's putting a real dampener on my enthusiasm to use my rowing machine at the moment. I'm keen, but as soon as I start rowing, I can feel the calf muscles twitching away and know that if I push it they'll both cramp up something rotten!


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Andy,

Have you tried drinking water with a pinch of salt in it? This is what the LTA advise?
Also you aren't drinking lucozade are you? Sometimes too much lucozade (i.e not balanced with water) can cause cramp. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 17, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Have you tried drinking water with a pinch of salt in it? This is what the LTA advise?
> Also you aren't drinking lucozade are you? Sometimes too much lucozade (i.e not balanced with water) can cause cramp. Hope you get it sorted.



Thanks Lucy. 

Interestingly, I actually tried that last night (the salty water). I left it about 30mins before starting the row too.

I don't drink lucozade, so that's not it either.

I think that there are just so many different ways for cramping to occur. I just need to find which one is the cause. I'm going off the idea that it was the lack of warming up/down though because the calf muscles are almost constantly twitching at the moment! However, I will continue to do it because that removes it as a possible cause.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hope you get it sorted Andy.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmm! One is feeling a bit of a fraud!! It's plummeted to ....

*200.2 lbs*

Does anyone know if you put weight on quickly, does it then come off quickly if you're making a bit of an effort?

But I can't help thinking my weight gain and loss over the last fortnight is a bit out of the ordinary!

Andy 

p.s. I wonder if there is any link to my calf muscle problems?
p.p.s. I am not starving myself by the way. My diet is unaltered (except for the lack of any 'fancy' things that I'd had the week before!)


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

I would just be well pleased Andy.
The other week when I really put my mind to it I lost 5lbs in 5 days and have to say the biggest part came of in the first 2 or 3 days. I think sometimes after being naughty and then being excellent, we can find a good loss. I intend having another excellent week next week, but just being good for now. I have also continued to lose (little bits) since then by being rather good and not excellent, so for now that works for me.
I am expecting a very good loss from you this week - well done for turning it around. Have you seen the doc yet with the legs?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> I would just be well pleased Andy.
> The other week when I really put my mind to it I lost 5lbs in 5 days and have to say the biggest part came of in the first 2 or 3 days. I think sometimes after being naughty and then being excellent, we can find a good loss. I intend having another excellent week next week, but just being good for now. I have also continued to lose (little bits) since then by being rather good and not excellent, so for now that works for me.
> I am expecting a very good loss from you this week - well done for turning it around. Have you seen the doc yet with the legs?



Thanks Lucy.

Just been to see him. No answers yet, but he suspects some sort of circulation problem because he couldn't feel a pulse in my foot (which is also feeling a bit number than usual come to think of it!). I've been booked in for a doppler test in a fortnight. Meanwhile, I'll try different things to see if I can get any improvement.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sounds like you are on the way to an answer though Andy.
Did he say it was okay to continue rowing?


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Sounds like you are on the way to an answer though Andy.
> Did he say it was okay to continue rowing?



I can't row at the moment anyway! It is just too uncomfortable.

I'm going to keep my lunchtime walks going for a bit longer though, but if my other attempts at finding a solution fail, I may just take a rest for a fortnight to see whether that helps.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 19, 2010)

A maintain today (even despite a little diet failure yesterday - I had some un-recorded pringles! Ok, it was a lot of un-recorded cheese and onion pringles!).

*200.2 lbs*

I also had the sudden urge to do a little rowing. I decided to rattle off a medium/quick 2km. There was no adverse reaction from my calf muscles, so that was good.

I'm sticking to a better diet today :-

*Breakfast* - Porridge & honey, orange juice & coffee
*Elevenses* - Lemon green tea
*Lunch* - Mackerel on toast (2 pieces) with two clementines
*Main* - Chilli-con-carne with new potatoes, carrot, broad & green beans. Apple.
*Bedtime* - Small cup of drinking chocolate (half milk & half water)


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Well done Andy - I have maintained this week - that I am quite pleased with.

Breakfast - cinammon and raisin bagel (fancied a change!)
Lunch: Leek Soup and 1 granary roll
Main - Homemade chicken curry and brown rice and cranberry and soda
additionals: chicken salad sandwich (post gym and tennis)


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 20, 2010)

I sneezed this morning and seemed to have lost 0.2lb as a consequence.

*200.0 lbs*

Something different diet-wise today

Breakfast : Porridge with mixed dried fruit and nutmeg. Orange juice & coffee.
Lunch : Lentil & Smoked Bacon soup, 1 small venison burger. Clementine & apple.
Main : Half a guinea fowl, new potatoes, broccoli, carrot & broad beans. apple.
Bedtime : Still got some drinking chocolate left!

Correction :- (didn't work out as planned!)

Breakfast : Porridge with mixed dried fruit and nutmeg. Orange juice & coffee.
Lunch : Lentil & Smoked Bacon soup, 1 small venison burger. Clementine, apple & pear.
Main : Whole guinea fowl, new potatoes, broccoli, carrot & broad beans. apple.
Bedtime : Nothing


----------



## Steff (Nov 20, 2010)

Well done Andy maintain is good.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

I didn't move for an extra couple of hours this morning, so my weigh in was two hours later than normal.

Anyway, it came out at ....

*199.0 lbs*

I was a bit bad on Saturday because the guinea fowl was sooo nice, I just had to gobble down the other half too! Anyway, I had done a bit of extra walking, so that countered the extra protein calories a bit. I also didn't have the drinking chocolate at bedtime.

Because the second half of the guinea fowl was meant for today's meal, I am going to have a restricted diet today (the veg will be reduced too, but it'll only be for today).

Breakfast : porridge & honey, orange juice & coffee
Elevenses : Lemon Green Tea
Lunch : Lentil & smoked bacon soup. 1 small venison burger. 1 clementine & 1 pear.
Main : Mackerel in tomato sauce on toast (2 pieces). 2 apples
Bedtime : Drinking chocolate (the one I didn't have yesterday!)


----------



## tracey w (Nov 21, 2010)

Good weight loss Andy, how much have you lost this week, seems a lot?

I must say you are very strict on your diet and to me it does not seem a lot of food for all the activity you are doing. But maybe i just have a big apetite


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Good weight loss Andy, how much have you lost this week, seems a lot?
> 
> I must say you are very strict on your diet and to me it does not seem a lot of food for all the activity you are doing. But maybe i just have a big apetite



In theory, I've lost 5lbs this week, but am pretty sure that it was a fluid adjustment and has little to do with loss of fat. The previous week, my weight had gone up by 6lbs! So over the two weeks, I have put on 1lb which feels much more sensible based on my diet and activity over that period.

Yes, because I was a little overindulgent yesterday, the diet is strict today, but generally I aim for an average of 1,800-1,900 calories per day. I may weaken and have a little extra, but that is not my intention.

I'm also only going for a walk today. No rowing or cycling.


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well done Andy - keep it up!
I enjoyed my sausage egg tomato and mushroom yesterday by the way. 
Sunday lunch today...and being extremely good next week if can. Probably like you a bit of a cut back week on the calories a bit if can.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Well done Andy - keep it up!
> I enjoyed my sausage egg tomato and mushroom yesterday by the way.
> Sunday lunch today...and being extremely good next week if can. Probably like you a bit of a cut back week on the calories a bit if can.



Thanks Lucy, I'm sure you'll do well next week!!

I've got my quorn sausages, bacon, mushrooms and egg at the ready too! I think that's going to be my 'treat' for Monday and Tuesday mornings.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 21, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> In theory, I've lost 5lbs this week, but am pretty sure that it was a fluid adjustment and has little to do with loss of fat. The previous week, my weight had gone up by 6lbs! So over the two weeks, I have put on 1lb which feels much more sensible based on my diet and activity over that period.
> 
> Yes, because I was a little overindulgent yesterday, the diet is strict today, but generally I aim for an average of 1,800-1,900 calories per day. I may weaken and have a little extra, but that is not my intention.
> 
> I'm also only going for a walk today. No rowing or cycling.



Ok, just keeping an eye on you thats all


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 21, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Ok, just keeping an eye on you thats all



Always good that someone is looking after us Tracey - thanks!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Ok, just keeping an eye on you thats all



Quite right too! Keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a little mention that I kept to my plan today (well almost).

I had to bake a new loaf for my mackerel on toast and, well, the first two slices weren't big enough to put the mackerel on. I couldn't leave them could I? Freshly baked slices of bread (with extra sun-flower and pumpkin seeds). Heaven! 

Andy

p.s. 'Ere! Who keeps voting for 3+ weeks!!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 22, 2010)

Darn those extra two slices of bread! 

Today's weigh-in was ....

*199.6 lb*

Actually, it's probably more to do with me weighing myself 2hrs later than normal yesterday. Tomorrow's weigh in is going to be the crucial one. I'd like that to be less than 199.6 lbs.

I think that I'm back down to the difficult to lose weight now (give or take 0.5 lb). 

*Breakfast* : 3 Quorn sausages, 2 slices bacon, mushrooms & fried egg. Orange juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea (last tea bag!)
*Lunch* : Moroccon Tagine soup. 1 small beef burger. 1 clementine.
*Main* : King Prawn, with onion & tomato. New potatoes, carrots & broad beans. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : 1 small drinking chocolate (almost finished now!).


----------



## tracey w (Nov 22, 2010)

Good luck Andy!

Hmm bake your own bread, thats something i would like to try


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 23, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Good luck Andy!
> 
> Hmm bake your own bread, thats something i would like to try



Well, my breadmaker bakes it, which feels a bit of a cheat! But it does need the right stuff putting into it first. 

Anyway, another dribble upwards this morning to ....

*200 lbs*

I'm not too concerned though, perhaps last week's loss was a little 'too good to be true'. Also, although my cooked breakfasts are not too bad calorie-wise, I think they're just too much when combined with my small beef burger at lunch. Unfortunately, I got my thought processes wrong and had taken the burgers out of the freezer, so have to use them. I also had a very generous glass of Dalwhinnie whisky last night which would have added to the calories.

Anyway, it's the same meal plan today as it was yesterday (except no unscheduled whisky this time!).


----------



## tracey w (Nov 23, 2010)

dont forget Andy that weighing every day will show natural increases and decreases.

the weekly one is the one that matters. Personally i dont think you are using too many calories for all your activity. You are doing fine!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 24, 2010)

Dribbled back down to .....

*199.6 lbs*

Back on to the porridge this morning.

*Breakfast* : Porridge with nutmeg & honey. Orange juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Tea (ordinary PG Tips today, none of that fancy lemon stuff)
*Lunch* : (get this!) Borlotti Bean, Bacon & Ditalini Pasta soup. Small beef burger and 1 clementine.
*Main* : Chicken & Bacon in onion & tomato sauce. New potatoes, carrots & peas. 1 apple.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm back to ....

*199 lbs*

Same diet plan as yesterday (last of the beef burgers!).


----------



## lucy123 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fantastic Andy - well done! I knew you would do it!


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 26, 2010)

Just call me "Steady Eddie"! 

An insignificant, but comforting, drop to ....

*198.8 lbs* 

*Breakfast* : Porridge with nutmeg & honey. Orange juice and coffee.
*Elevenses* : Bacon bap & Tea (ordinary).
*Lunch* : Mackerel on two pieces of toast. 2 clementines.
*Main* : Baked Sea Bass, new potatoes, carrot, green beans & peas. 1 apple.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 28, 2010)

Loads of sitting around on trains and then a nice meal out has resulted in an increase. But I'm still below the 200lbs so am content with that.

I am not doing anything in the next week, so fully intend to have a good one. I want to be at or near 197lbs by the end of it.

*199.6 lbs*

*Breakfast* : Porridge with nutmeg & honey. Orange juice & coffee
*Elevenses* : Tea. 1 pear.
*Lunch* : Mackerel on two pieces of toast. 1 clementine.
*Main* : Trout, new potatoes, carrot, broad beans & peas. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Drinking Chocolate (a late addition)


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 29, 2010)

Aaaand back again! 

*198.8 lbs*

It was a good exercise day yesterday, 6 mile walk in the morning and 10km row in the evening.

Today's meal plan is ....

*Breakfast* : Porridge with nutmeg & honey. Coffee (run out of orange juice!)
*Elevenses* : Slice of fruit loaf. Tea.
*Lunch* : Beans on two slices of toast. 1 clementine.
*Main* : Chilli con carne, new potatoes, carrot, green beans & peas. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Drinking chocolate.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm busy doing nothing, working the whole day through,
Trying to find lots of things not to do.
I'm busy going nowhere. Isn't it just a crime?
I'd like to be unhappy, but, I never do have the time! 

*199 lbs*

It's another rowing day today, so we'll see what happens tomorrow eh?

Today's meal plan:-

*Breakfas*t : Porridge with nutmeg and honey. Coffee (still no orange juice!)
*Elevenses* : Just tea.
*Lunch* : Beans on two pieces of toast. 2 clementines.
*Main* : Chicken in mushroom & sweetcorn sauce (Ok a tin of sweetcorn mixed in with a tin of condensed mushroom soup and a bit of milk). New potatoes, carrots, broad beans & peas. 1 apple.
*Bedtime*: Hot chocolate (with a hint of nutmeg - I like nutmeg!)


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2010)

0.2lbs?? Just 0.2lbs?? Lucy, I blame you for suggesting that I had that whisky. 

*198.8 lbs*

Today's plan is :

*Breakfast* : Porridge and banana. Orange Juice (yay!) and coffee
*Tenses* : Two slices of seeded granary bread (see 'Great' Bread Thread)
*Lunch* : Mackerel on two slices of toast. 1 clementine
*Threeses* : Lemon Green Tea (to make up for the lack of elevenses)
*Main* : Lamb in sweetcorn & mushroom sauce with new potatoes, carrot, peas and green beans. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate (with a hint of nutmeg)


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think I actually suggested you had one Andy - I was merely suggesting it may appear you had had one already!!

Its still a loss so well done!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

Okey Dokey, things are looking down! 

*198 lbs*

I'm finally back below my initial target weight and, as of this moment, could add 0.2 lb to the group weight loss total! But, I'm just going to have to wait until Sunday for that (assuming I lose any more).

Today's meal plan :-

*Breakfast* : 2 pieces of toast with marmalade. Orange Juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea
*Lunch* : Lentil & Smoked Bacon soup & 2 slices of bread. 1 clementine.
*Threeses* : A slice of fruity loaf.
*Main* : Lamb in sweetcorn & mushroom sauce with new potatoes, carrot, peas and green beans. 1 apple. (boring!!)
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

That main sounds fantastic...............are you refering to the apple when saying boring?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> That main sounds fantastic...............are you refering to the apple when saying boring?



No, it's just the same meal that I'd had yesterday and the same mushroom and sweetcorn sauce that I had with my chicken the day before that and the same mushroom and sweetcorn sauce that I'll have tomorrow with something (not yet decided what).

It's just as well I like it isn't it!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 2, 2010)

How much sauce have you got...............lol


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> How much sauce have you got...............lol



It's always a good idea to have plenty of sauce. 

(actually it's simply a case that a tin of condensed soup and a tin of sweetcorn do me two days and I don't feel like using my chopped tomato/onion combo today)


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Andy - you are doing so well.
Is the fruit loaf good for weight loss? Do you have it on its own or with butter?
Whats the statistics on it - it sounds nice.

M might have a go at your sauce idea - it sounds nice.


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Andy, do you have good levels after that breakfast? amazed you can get away with marmalade and orange juice!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Andy - you are doing so well.
> Is the fruit loaf good for weight loss? Do you have it on its own or with butter?
> Whats the statistics on it - it sounds nice.
> 
> M might have a go at your sauce idea - it sounds nice.



I'd say that the fruit loaf needs to be used sparingly and I usually scrape it with some light olive spread. I don't have the details for it yet, but will do the calculations when I make it next. But it's not going to be too different (except the sugars will be higher) to my seeded granary which comes out at (per 35g slice) ...

Cals : 92
Protein : 3.9g
Carbs : 15g (of which sugars 1.0g)
Fat : 2g (of which sat fat 0.3g)
Salt : 0.2g

I'll be doing a test of my fruit loaf during one month (maybe February)


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 2, 2010)

katie said:


> Andy, do you have good levels after that breakfast? amazed you can get away with marmalade and orange juice!



I haven't ever tested after marmalade and orange juice. But orange juice (it is only a small glass) does not seem to affect me badly. The last time I tested over 7 2hrs after breakfast was in January. My last three readings have been 5.3, 4.9 & 5.0 and they were after porridge, banana & orange juice!

I have a strong suspicion that my pancreas is still pumping out a reasonable quantity of insulin and my diabetes was largely due to insulin resistance. It just goes to show how important it can be to shed those excess pounds.


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow that is good! Doubt the marmalade would do anymore harm than the banana, porridge and orange juice, so sounds like you can get away with it


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 2, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I haven't ever tested after marmalade and orange juice. But orange juice (it is only a small glass) does not seem to affect me badly. The last time I tested over 7 2hrs after breakfast was in January. My last three readings have been 5.3, 4.9 & 5.0 and they were after porridge, banana & orange juice!
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that my pancreas is still pumping out a reasonable quantity of insulin and my diabetes was largely due to insulin resistance. It just goes to show how important it can be to shed those excess pounds.




They are fantastic levels Andy.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 3, 2010)

I managed to continue the downwards trend. The scales kept varying between 197.2 and 197.6 though, so I'm going to go for .....

*197.6 lbs*

Today's meal plan :-

*Breakfast* : Porridge & banana. Orange Juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea,
*Lunch* : Lentil & smoked bacon soup. Two slices of bread. 1 clementine.
*Threeses* : Slice of fruity loaf.
*Main* : Chicken in ...... you know the rest!
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fantastic Andy - I think you earn slimmer of the week!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2010)

I hold my head in shame! I weakened today. Started off a little disappointingly with (but know that yesterday went really well, so will accept it as just one of those things) ...

*198.2 lbs*

I then went and guzzled a packet of pringles and five almond fingers for lunch (call that lunch??). 

Anyway, and I know that this isn't how it should be done, I'm not eating anything else today except an apple for tea.

So today's meal plan is somewhat 'odd'

*Breakfast* : 2 slices of toast and marmalade. Orange Juice & coffee.
*Lunch* : Pringles and 5 almond fingers. Coffee.
*Fourses* : Lemon Green Tea.
*Main* : 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate

Meanwhile, the exercise has been upped a bit today. I cycled for 5 miles and have just finished a 2hr fast walk (probably getting on for 8 miles). So a total of 13 miles. Funnily enough, I felt really good on the way back. It was how I used to remember the end of a day's walking in the Welsh mountains when I was aching but belting along eager to get to the local 'watering hole'!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

When you say #packet of pringles' you don't mean a big tube do you? 

You're doing really well Andy, we all have little slip ups every now and then, it's one of the tests of whether you are a human or a 'V' (been watching V on telly today, and I'm sure that was one of the tests! )


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> When you say 'packet of pringles' you don't mean a big tube do you?



In the interests of honesty and openness, I'd have to say ..... No! ..... Ok, Yes it was!! 

Tomorrow is going to be a good day!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

With a caveat that I'm not sure how yesterday's shenanigans (sp?) have affected today's weigh in, the day has started well.

*197 lbs*

Today's meal plan :

*Breakfast* : Porridge & banana. Orange Juice & Coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea and last two almond fingers.
*Lunch* : Winter Vegetable soup and 1 slice of bread. 1 clementine.
*Main* : Rainbow Trout with new potatoes, carrot & brussels sprouts. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate.

I'm definitely going for my 6 mile walk after lunch. But it may turn into an 8 mile one if I still feel guilty because of yesterday!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't forget to pack your pringles for your walk


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Don't forget to pack your pringles for your walk



Grrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

...and I see those Almond fingers are back!!!

Sorry Andy, you are doing so much better than me, so I can't say anything.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> ...and I see those Almond fingers are back!!!
> 
> Sorry Andy, you are doing so much better than me, so I can't say anything.



I just like them too much! Atleast yesterday, I had two left. Before, I would have scoffed the lot. A minor 'victory' perhaps!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I'd say that the fruit loaf needs to be used sparingly and I usually scrape it with some light olive spread. I don't have the details for it yet, but will do the calculations when I make it next. But it's not going to be too different (except the sugars will be higher) to my seeded granary which comes out at (per 35g slice) ...
> 
> Cals : 92
> Protein : 3.9g
> ...



Would be interested in your recipe for fruit loaf Andy?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 5, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Would be interested in your recipe for fruit loaf Andy?



*Breadmaker recipe*

Yeast : 1 tsp
Strong White Flour : 400g
Sugar : 2 tsp (I'm not too generous with this - maybe 1.5 tsp)
Butter : 75g (I use Tesco/Sainsbury's light olive spread)
Salt : 1 tsp (I usually only go for 3/4 tsp)
Cinnamon : 2 tsp (generous teaspoons!)
Mixed Spice : 1 tsp (another generous one!)
Eggs, medium : 2
Water : 110 ml
Milk : 110 ml (I use semi-skimmed)
Mixed Dried Fruit : 150g (I like the luxury one with glace cherries etc)
Walnut pieces : 50g (my addition!)

You can replace the Strong White Flour with Strong WholeMeal Flour, but the Water and Milk quantities go up to 120 ml each too.

The Strong White Flour recipe uses the 'Basic' - 'Bake Raisin' (4hr) cooking process and
The Strong Wholemeal Flour recipe uses the 'Whole Wheat' - 'Bake Raisin' (5hr) cooking process.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2010)

sounds delicious - will have to make it soon!


----------



## Steff (Dec 5, 2010)

thx for recipe love it


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, although I had a good day yesterday, the weight has trickled up. Probably due to a bit of internal 'rebalancing'! 

*197.6 lbs*

Today's meal plan .....

*Breakfast* : 2 slices of toast & marmalade. Orange Juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea
*Lunch* : Winter Vegetable soup. 1 piece of bread. 1 clementine & 1 pear.
*Threeses* : 1 slice of fruity loaf.
*Main* : King prawns in tomato/green pepper/onion & garlic splodge, potato, carrot & brussels sprouts.
*Bedtime* : Hot chocolate


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2010)

Continued the upward trend. Again, I was happy with what I did yesterday and so am not bothered (1hr walk at lunch and one of the best 10km rows that I've had for ages!). Food-wise was OK, but I did have an extra couple of slices of a new fruity loaf that I'd just made.

*198.4 lbs*

Today's meal plan :-

*Breakfast* : 2 slices of toast and marmalade. Orange Juice and coffee
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea
*Lunch* : 3 Quorn sausages, 2 bacon rashers, 1 fried egg & mushrooms & 1 slice bread. 1 pear.
*Threeses* : 1 slice fruity loaf. 1 clementine
*Main* : King Prawns in tomato/onion/garlic slop. Potato, carrot and brussels sprouts. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : Last of the Hot Chocolate


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 8, 2010)

Despite another good day yesterday, it's a maintain.

*198.4 lbs*

Today's meal plan :

*Breakfast* : Porridge & banana. Orange Juice & coffee.
*Elevenses* : Lemon Green Tea. 1 slice of fruity loaf.
*Lunch* : 3 quorn sausages, 2 bacon rashers, mushrooms, egg on 1 slice of bread. 1 pear.
*Threeses* : 1 clementine.
*Main* : Chicken & bacon in tomato/green pepper/onion/garlic sauce. Potatoes, carrot & brussels sprouts. 1 apple.
*Bedtime* : nowt (no more hot chocolate this week!)


----------



## MargB (Dec 8, 2010)

That fruity loaf will be doing some damage!

Well done though.

You asked a question earlier about if you pile on a bit of weight and then make an effort to lose it, does it come off quicker?  Convinced the answer is yes.  Discussing this with someone else at the weekend and he agrees - we think it must be something do with the body converting into a different kind of fat so it stays whereas if you try and shift it within a week, it goes much easier.

Non-scientific of course but there does seem to be something there!

Don't buy Pringles or almond slices - just don't and then they will not call to you from the cupboard.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 8, 2010)

MargB said:


> That fruity loaf will be doing some damage!
> 
> Well done though.
> 
> ...



The pringles and almond slices don't last long enough to be put in a cupboard. They're usually an 'instant fix'! 

I suspect that you're right about the fruity loaf too. But I'm usually much more controlled with that and can keep to a single slice each day (mostly!).

But if I continue to make little progress this week, then when the currant loaf is finished, I won't be making another for a while.

I'm tossing up whether to do any rowing today or not. But I've already done it the last two days and feel that a day off is in order. Oh well, I'll see how I feel nearer the time.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 9, 2010)

Right! I think that this thread has done all that it can for me at the moment.

It's starting to become something of a millstone rather than a sail! So, I'm going to put it to bed for a bit.

I'm not going to get to 196lbs by the end of this week and so those two who guessed >4wks can consider themselves winners! 

Meanwhile, I am going to re-double my efforts over the next few weeks and will see how I get on.

When I get to 196lbs, I'll let everyone know! 

My weight this morning was 199.4 lbs by the way.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have enjoyed your daily thread Andy - but totally appreciate where you are coming from.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, this morning I weighed myself later than normal and after a cycle ride to and from the supermarket. Fortunately, I only caught the snow on the way back and realised that I needed windscreen wipers for my glasses.

Anyway, taking that into account, my weight came out at ....

*195.2 lbs*

So, I am hopeful of a good weigh in at the normal time tomorrow.

Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Well, this morning I weighed myself later than normal and after a cycle ride to and from the supermarket. Fortunately, I only caught the snow on the way back and realised that I needed windscreen wipers for my glasses.
> 
> Anyway, taking that into account, my weight came out at ....
> 
> ...



Excellent Andy! You did it!


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2010)

Andy your a star well done hun xx good boy


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Well done - now I need some to rub off on me.
Anyone else kind of thinking need to get the festive season out the way so can get back on it?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 18, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hey Well done - now I need some to rub off on me.
> Anyone else kind of thinking need to get the festive season out the way so can get back on it?



You're not wrong! 

But I am quite looking forward to the day (so long as I can get a train to my sisters!). I fully intend to go for a stonking walk before or after the meal though! That should keep the naughties at bay for a bit.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I'm quite happy with my post xmas weigh in.

A very satisfying 195.8 lbs. 

It's a couple of pounds up from my lowest ever, but that's a result in my book!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well done Andy - such an inspiration to us all.
I have placed a new pledge today to kick start me,
I was expecting a new book from Amazon today but they let me down! Still going to be back on it tomorrow though!

Well done and hope you enjoyed xmas - you have been missed young man!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Well done Andy - such an inspiration to us all.
> I have placed a new pledge today to kick start me,
> I was expecting a new book from Amazon today but they let me down! Still going to be back on it tomorrow though!
> 
> Well done and hope you enjoyed xmas - you have been missed young man!



I did have a good time thanks. 

I've just got a few naughty odds and sods to finish off and then I'm back on 'bread and water' rations for a few weeks!


----------



## MargB (Dec 31, 2010)

Well done Andy, that is not a big gain at all.  And you enjoyed yourself so RESULT all round.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Andy how are things going


p.s a belated well done


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 6, 2011)

The naughty odds and sods were a little too naughty. However, I'm making good progress back down to where I want to be (I was 196 lbs yesterday).


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 20, 2011)

*Slowly, slowly, catchee monkey ....*

I've trickled back down to 13st 12.4lb! 

Only another 5.4lb to hit my new target. I'll give it a couple of months.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 20, 2011)

Getting under 14 stone is excellent news well done


----------



## FM001 (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck to you Andy, I too have started on a weight reduction regime and have lost 3 pounds over the last week, its hard work but worth it in the end so keep going.


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done Andy your doing brillaint

Toby well done to you also..


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 20, 2011)

toby said:


> Good luck to you Andy, I too have started on a weight reduction regime and have lost 3 pounds over the last week, its hard work but worth it in the end so keep going.



That's a great start toby. 

The trick is never to lose motivation even when the setbacks come. I've found that when I've put weight on, it does come off again when I put my mind to it (usually quite quickly too).

It also helps having the kind of brain that quite enjoys tracking things and playing with numbers. It makes it all quite interesting!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done Andy (and Toby) thats brilliant.
Andy - I long for the day I can say 13 something!

Toby - how about joining our WLG - your 3lb would help loads!


----------

